# Travis's Birds...A reality based bird web thread



## Rick Acker

Travis,

Welcome to the bird family! Not bad for a first time bird. Infact, very good! The only thing that stood out was the neck looked a little long! Make sure you take measurments on the length of the neck and make your artificial accordingly! 
Start gathering reference photo's of every bird you can find! DU is the best magazine for this. I have all of mine cut out and saved in several albums. Study them and they will become your best friend!
Nice job again...Let me know if you have any further questions!

Rick


----------



## Rick Acker

Actually, after looking at it further, the neck size is probably pretty close(maybe a little big) but you needed to taxi the skin up further towards the head! The green on the head needed to be up further. Remember, to pull forward(taxi) the skin and then taxi back as needed. If you look at a reference pic, you will see what I mean! Nice job again!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

That is good advice, I also noticed the neck after I finished and thought I need to measure my birds in the future. Thanks for the compliment I think it turned out ok for the first one. I have several more to do and expect I will find little things to make it easier and better as I go.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Field Hunter

DJLEYEs going to have to get one of those mounted next year...I'll shoot it for you. :lol: I'd love to get a drake spoony mounted just never quite see one of them up here in ND in mature plumage.

Good job on the mount....I tried the tax. thing back in college through the NW School of Tax....mail order....I could get the fish ok but birds are a different story....you guys that can mount a duck or goose are true artists.


----------



## greenheadfallon

Good job especially on the 1st one :beer: Ive seen mounts by people who had done it for years and they didn't look that good


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks for the kind words!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## SmellCat

Travis,

How did you learn? Did you actually go to a taxidermy school or mail order, videos, etc? Just curious.

Smell


----------



## bullocklabradors

Ordered a set of videos! The lady on the video mounted a drake woodie and went step by step making it easy to learn the process.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

My latest project, now I have mounted four ducks A FEW more to go! I finished this Gadwall trio this afternoon. I still have some wing wires and cardboard on one of the drakes feet showing until they dry.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey, nice job man...I notice a difference from the Shovler. Just curious,...How are you wiring your wings?


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Thank you for the kind words! Yesterday after a picnic Hunt Test I came home and mounted this drake Wigeon. I have another drake and a hen that I will make a trio out of and put on the same piece of driftwood as soon as I have time to mount them.

I am not sure how to answer your question about the wing wiring?

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Are you running the wire along the wing bones into the wrist joint? Another way is to drill a hole into into the Ulna and run the wire as far down as you can(use the Black annelled wire...it has no memory)...then wrap around the humerous 3 times or so and run it out the tip of the humerous. This is a much better way to wire your wings if you want complete control of them. You can really posistion them so many different ways with ease! The other way, you end up disturbing the secondaries too much! Let me know if you want more info on that!


----------



## nutt

i noticed they sell squirelle mounting kits at cabelas..is it harder than it looks with the directions and everything you need...or should i just not waste my money?


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

I have been running the wire along the wing bone up to the joint. I would like more info. on the other option, I am not familiar with that at all! Do you have a website to visit?

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## greenheadfallon

Way to go the other birds look great i like the gads :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

www.roughridergamebirds.com call or email me if you want more info on wiring...Believe me, you will like it better than the old way!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

I dropped you an email! Your website looks good, you do some nice taxidermy work.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

I completed my Wigeon trio this afternoon 5th, 6th & 7th duck!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## greenheadfallon

:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

man ur good u should be a real taxidermist maybe open a business


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks for the kind words, I am still learning!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

I mounted this pintail drake this morning for a friend. This is number 8!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## greenheadfallon

Very good. You just keep gettin better. :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks I appreciate the encouragment!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Here are mounts from the last couple days.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock

Redhead Trio on 03/19/06










Sage Grouse 03/20/06


----------



## Triple B

nice work bullock!! what was the name of the videos you learned from??? want to get into taxidermy myself and sounds like the video you have is a good one.


----------



## Rick Acker

I believe this is what Travis has http://www.taxidermy.net/publications/videos1.html
My only knock on this video, is that it tends to push their wasco products a lot! For example, they believe the only way to preserve is to tan the bird...(with their products) Can't say I know of any taxidermists that tans. Everybody I know uses borax...There is another good start up book/manual called "Breakthrough intro to Bird Taxidermy"...Same thing with wasco products, but you'll get the idea...Good Luck


----------



## Triple B

thanks rick :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick gave you the link to the video I have. It may not be the best out there but it did give me the basic understanding of mounting birds. I also use Borax.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## GooseBuster3

Nice work.. :beer:

Im going to start doing my own fowl to.
I think I have the artistic capabilities to do.
Hopefully years of painting ducks and geese will help..


----------



## bullocklabradors

This Male Blue Grouse was my project this morning.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Travis,

Practice makes perfect...You are really coming along...Nice work...Sage & Blue not easy birds to pull off!

Rick


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Just finished this Pintail Drake this afternoon for my dad! This is my first standing duck mount.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## WingedShooter7

dang man nice mounts ur good!


----------



## greenheadfallon

Im Likin the standen sprig :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks for the kind words! I changed the feathers some on the back and I need to find out how to suck the belly up from sagging behind the legs. The mannikan does not go back that far so I can't pin the skin in place. Right now I have something under it to keep the skin in place until it dries, but I would like advice from Rick and other taxidermists on how to hold the skin up in this type of situation?

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

I raised the wings up higher and looked at my reference photo and noticed some things I didn't notice before about the feathers on the back. I also have the belly held up so it should all look pretty good when it dries. I will post more pics in a week or so when the pinnie is dry.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Nate1983

I like those pinnys. Nice work man!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Travis,

I was starting to worry about you...It had been over a day since posted a bird...j/k The bird mounting machine. Here's what I see...You said your body was too short. MAKE SURE you measure your carcus ahead of time. This will eliminate this problem. Take two measurements on your body. Length and girth and then match em' up with a body that will work in a catalog! The wings should be tucked inside the side pockets. 98% percent of the time they do this when they are standing. Neck shape Looks nice...Pintails necks are tough. The scaps on the wing should be spread out more and that black patch on the wing should run flush against the silver side pockets. The body shape is tilted up more like a diver duck when standing. Not saying they don't ever get upright like that, but most of the time they are more Level when walking. 
Here's a pic so I can show you what I mean about the scaps being spread out(the black feathers) and that black patch on the wing touching the silver side pockets. 
Nice job on your 1st standing bird!
P.S. Do you have any extra Pintails in the freezer?


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

That is funny . I have slowed down for a week or so anyway I had another picnic Hunt Test on Saturday and need to get back on my daily training schedule we have licensed Hunt Tests starting in April.

Thanks for the advice on the body that is smart to measure and match. I have been going off of the particular bird for the mannikan choice and like we all know they vary in size. This pinnie that I just mounted for my dad I shot late season and he was a big hog! The other pinnie that I mounted for my friend's boy I shot mid season and he was not nearly as large as the last one. The body on my standing mount is more level now that I fixed the wings and tucked the belly up when it dries I will post pics and you can tell me what you think. It will look a lot better than the early pics I posted.

I do not have any more pinnies in the freezer, I wish I had a couple more to mount for myself. I gave both of these pintail drakes away earlier this year before I started doing taxidermy or I hate to say it but I would have probably kept both of them for myself. I already have a pair of Pintails mounted so I gifted them. Thanks again for the advice I post these pictures wanting feedback and from this site and our local Division of Wildlife site I get feedback from three really good bird taxidermists you being one!

(That is a beautiful Pintail Drake you mounted above!)

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

3 measurements I take on every bird carcus...Body, girth of body and neck! This is paramount. Then I look in the catalog for something to match and I'm not worried about species...If I'm doing a Pintail, but my measurements are more like a Gadwell...I'll order the Gadwell...See what I mean...As long as you substitute a puddle duck for a puddle duck and a diver for a diver...It will work...Are you using caulking on your birds at all? By the way the head on that bird looks really nice...That back profile of the head, you could really see the shape nicely!


----------



## bullocklabradors

I understand what you mean, I am glad you brought that up because I have just been going off of the particular duck mannikan. I will start to measure those things now and then decide what mannikan is needed.

I have not used caulking but am considering starting to experiment with it. Are there different kinds, if so what do you like the best? Thanks for the kind words, I try to make the heads look nice in my opinion that is what really makes the mount head and eyes.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

I just use standard silcone clear caulking that you would find at a Hardware Hank or Menards. I use it in the jowel area(cheaks) on the head, the throat and top of the head. On flying birds, I use it in the wing web flight area, and the flank(tail) area's. One thing you have to be sure of...You don't have any holes...Or you will be droppin' F' bombs...Cause it will find away out...And one thing to remember, a little goes a long way. When I first started using on heads...I used way to much...
I agree with you on the head and eyes...If that's not right, nothing else really matters...


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

That is good to know, I figured there would be some specialty caulking you had to use. Clear silicone tubes are fairly cheap I think I will start using that and see what happens. Thanks for the advice!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## njsimonson

Questions:

A) Is it true you never did taxidermy prior to February 12 of this year?

B) When do you start on fish?

Really a fun thread to read through, you do nice work it has been fun to watch your progress!


----------



## Rick Acker

Fish are way too easy Nick...j/k Actually, any full service taxidermist will tell you, birds are by far the toughest to pull off! Got a tip on a hot smallie bite...Can't wait to hit it this spring.


----------



## njsimonson

Rick - Really? I figured with all those scales and gills and stuff they'd be the hardest to do. 

As for smallies, you're always welcome to join us at the Sheyenne. Good luck wherever you go! Might be a late start this year though. Last year were were catching them by April 20 due to the mild March and April.


----------



## bullocklabradors

njsimonson,

It is true I did my first ever taxidermy work on Feb. 11th 2006. That was that aweful looking spooner drake. I don't have a lot of interest in Fish, I am not much of a fisherman. When the fishing is the best I am shooting webfeet and working my dogs. I do have a video on fish and some other things that may come in the future, but not anytime soon.

Thanks for the nice words, I have enjoyed the taxidermy and you are watching my progress in real time. I have a Mallard Drake I pulled out of the freezer this morning that I will get skinned tomorrow. I will get it mounted in the next few days. I am going to do another standing position, probably a one foot rest.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Here is a picture of the pintail drake I fixed the belly sag problem. I raised the wings but not enough. This first standing duck is as good as it is going to be. I pulled a drake mallard out of the freezer today I am going to mount him in a standing position as well so I will try to improve on the wing positioning. I am going to start using caulking to really fill the birds out and make them look more alive.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

I decided to re-name this thread...After all, it's all about the progression of Travis...Travis...I accidently deleted your spoony photo in cyber-space...Do you think you can repost it? I feel like Ryan Seacreast on American Idol!
Nick...scales don't fall out of place easily...Feathers do...See where I'm going! :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

You are funny! I posted up the spooner drake so our viewers would be able to see the first season of the reality show. You know that I will be posting some pics of the drake mallard in the next few days and hopefully we will see a big improvment from the standing pinnie!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Looks like the Utah Taxidermy Show is going to be on May 18-19th. I was glad it did not fall on another weekend, we have AKC Hunt Tests on two of the four weekends in May. I have been encouraged and challenged to attend and compete in the show by two other local taxidermist I know from our local DWR forum. It sounds like they have a novice category that would match my experience.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Triple B

i'm not much of a reality tv kinda guy, too much drama, but this i like keep up the with the mounts bullock i'll be tuning in next week! :beer:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Alright I made a couple more changes to the wings on the standing pinnie! I could not raise the wings up as much as I would have liked but I am a little happier with them now. This will be it, I am taking it to my dad tomorrow.

I skinned a pair of Mallards yesterday and the day before and have two Shoveler drakes (one mature and one eclipse) that I pulled out of the freezer today. I am going to do them all in standing positions and hopefully I will have one that I am happy with to take to the Utah Taxidermy Show! I am kind of thinking I might do a scene with the two Spooner drakes to take, we will see.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## njsimonson

Sharp! Keep up the good work Travis!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks! I will post pictures of the mallards and shovelers as soon as I get something mounted up.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## njsimonson

Travis - Have you done any woodies yet? I'd like to see that.

Rick? Same question, got any wood ducks that you've done?


----------



## Rick Acker

Nick: Here's the last Woody I did.









Do you every shoot any on the Sheyenne? I know they are there![/img]


----------



## bullocklabradors

njsimonson,

Wood Ducks are not common in Utah but luckily we did get two this year for the first time ever. Out of 427 ducks that we killed those were the only wood ducks we saw. They were both hens so me and a friend each have one in the freezer. I am going to mount her as soon as I have time to build a nesting box.

Rick,

Beautiful mount! You don't have any extra Woodie Drakes laying around do you???? I wish I had a pinnie drake to send your way, but I should have plenty in the freezer this year. Our party shot about 20 nice bull sprigs, wish I would have froze all of them.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## njsimonson

Rick, I don't hunt waterfowl. I've been told it is fun, but mentally I can't find a way to sit still without shivering, or making some movements or noise. If we ever get a chance to ice fish someday, you'll see what I mean. 40 holes before I sit down, then when I do get set up, I fish for about 10 minutes in the house and then start runnin-and-gunnin. Problems with sitting still I guess.

Helluva mount. Very nice looking!


----------



## Rick Acker

I might be able to help you out Travis...I'll see if I have an extra...If I do he's all yours...Thanks man!


----------



## bullocklabradors

That would be cool to be able to finish a pair of Woodies! Is there any other ducks you don't have you would like I might be able to help out.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Springer

How many freezers full of ducks do you guys have. 
Most people clean the birds before putting them in the freezer.
Do you guys put the whole bird in the freezer or do you skin it first then put it in the freezer.


----------



## bullocklabradors

I have a few birds in the freezer and yes most of them are whole. Then when I get time to skin them I do so and refreeze them until I have time to mount them.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

I have 2 freezers full of customer birds and one that has my own birds. We have to follow possession limit laws for our birds of course. Yes, you freeze the birds whole. I skin them, defat, degrease, wire wheel, wash once and then freeze them again, til I have to time to put together.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Here is the latest, I put this greenie together this afternoon. I thought I would try a different pose this is one of my own birds.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## greenheadfallon

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice job travis...Look like you got the wing placement down!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks guys!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## njsimonson

Saweeeet! Lotsa mallards around VC now, even saw a great number of them near Watford City this weekend. I enjoy this thread a lot, keep up the good work guys!


----------



## bullocklabradors

I will have some more mounts posted in the next couple of weeks. I put together two habitat scenes and got the ducks skinned. Now I just need time to get them mounted. Our Utah Taxidermy Show is May 18-21st so I am trying to get two pieces ready to enter. We have three Hunt Tests before that so I will try to sneak time in between training and running tests to get my birds put together. Here is a pic of the two bases I put together.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## greenheadfallon

Those are gonna look good with some birds on em' :wink:


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thank you!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Here is the latest, I completed this mount last weekend but have not been able to get a picture until today when I could take the pins out. I have another mount half done that I will post in a week or so. It is on the other habitat base I posted above with an eclipse and mature Northern Shovler drake. So far I have only done the eclipse.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice job Travis...You sure must shoot some nice plumaged birds...We don't get that around here very often!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Thanks, we did get a couple really good GW Teal shoots late in the season so the drakes had great color.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Here is another piece I just finished today Two Northern Shoveler Drakes one mature and one eclipse! They still have pins, are unpainted and there is some borax on the habitat scene. I thought I would throw a pic on here even though they are not completely finished. This is the second of the three pieces I am entering in the Utah Taxidermy Show. Now I have a Woodie Drake and Hen I am mounting in and on a wood duck box. I will post those up in a week or so when I get them completed. I am heading off to do some fishing for the weekend and hopefully try to mount my first fish soon! We are heading to Flaming Gorge to fish both the Utah and Wyoming side, I would like to bring back a monster lake trout. One of the guys I am going with caught a 41 inch 34 pound lake trout two weeks ago, so I have my fingers crossed.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Travis,

Wish you luck in your show...Those are a tremendeous learning experience! Soak up all you can like a sponge and network with other taxidermists that are willing to give you a few tips...Take care man!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Thanks, I am looking forward to competing and learning from the Taxidermy Show. A couple local taxidermists taunted me into entering some birds so I gave in, it sounds like a lot of fun.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Well I have to drop my birds off at Cabela's tonight and the judging is in the morning. The taxidermy show will go all weekend and we pick up our mounts on Sunday night. I just finished painting my wood duck pair this morning so I am finally ready.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thats a sweet wood duck mount! Good luck at the show


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Good luck my friend...Sweet spread...really like the hen...You nailed it!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Thanks Rick!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## bullocklabradors

Well I did not do as well as I would have liked to at the Taxidermy Show but I guess for only doing taxidermy for three months I can't be too hard on myself. I got a second place ribbon on my wood ducks they were scored together. I also got a second place ribbon on my hen gw teal. Then I got a third place ribbon on my drake gw teal and both of my drake shovelers. The judges had very detailed checklists that will help me improve my work from this point on.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

It's all about the journey my friend...Nothing wrong with some Red and White...At least you placed...But, the most important thing is what you learned...Hang on to those score sheets and learn from them...Great Job!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Thanks for the upbeat advice! Another thing is the customer is really happy with their wood duck pair so that is another thing that is very important. I did keep those judge notes and will look over them to try to improve. I would like to be placing in the Master level in a 2-3 years so I really want to become better.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey, you'll get to the master level in no time...congrats again!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Rick,

Thanks for the encouragment! I have another pair of GW Teal to mount these are for a customer I will post them up when I complete them. It probably won't be for a couple weeks I have a Double Header Hunt Test this weekend so I won't be able to even get them skinned until next week.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## strand

Nice work on the birds Travis! How are the tests going for you this season? I looked a bit at your website and noticed a lot of CH titles on the pedigrees. Any field titles on those dogs?

Take care and good luck.


----------



## bullocklabradors

strand,

All I breed into are Conformation lines. I am running Jersey in her Juniors this year, she is only fifteen months old. So far she is 2 for 2 on junior passes and hopefully will be able to get another two passes this weekend at our Memorial Day Double Header so she will have gone 4 for 4 and titled.

http://www.bullocklabradors.com/jersey.htm

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## strand

Great to hear everything is going well! A DC endorsement is top notch in my book. It takes some work, but you are essentially breeding the best of the best.

Again, great birds and nice looking "mutts" :wink:


----------



## bullocklabradors

strand,

Thanks for the kind words! In the future (not the near future) when I have the necessary resources and no longer have a young family I would like to have some Bullock dogs in that very short prestigious list of Champion Master Hunters.

http://thelabradorclub.com/library/titleddogs.html

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Drake Jake

I'm a new member here and i am about to do my first mount next monday on a drake mallard. im a junior in high school and this is for my wildlife management class.

your progress through this thread has inspired me to look further into becoming a taxidermist as a career. It looks tough but if i could become a taxidermist, waking up every morning knowing i have to work would be fine with me.

Thanks for the inspiration and the best of luck to you!


----------

